# Wanted: Excel Westside Template



## Tall

I'm after the Westside Barbell Template in Excel - does anyone have one?

Its the one where you enter your current lifts in, and then it fills out the x week program for you.

Cheers


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I don't have the westside but i have madcow if thats any good, you may be able just to change some of the sums etc.


----------



## big

No, no, no!! 

The point of WSB is that there isn't a template spreadsheet. Your current lifts don't matter - aside from the percentages for dynamic days. If you're finding a spreadsheet telling you to do x sets of y with z%, then it isn't WSB.

Here is WSB in a nutshell...

ME Lower

Squat variation up to a 1RM (rotated every week, but almost never a squat... it usually takes 8+ sets to get to the 1RM)

Lots of assistance work based on your weaknesses (for many people, this will be hip, glute and ham work, sometimes ab work)

ME Upper

Bench variation up to 1RM (rotated every week, but almost never bench press)

Tricep work (usually 3x8-12 - JM press, pushdowns, etc)

Lat work (as above - usually pulldowns or chest-supported rows)

Delt work (as above - usually lat raise)

DE Lower

Speed box squats (9 sets of 2, done explosively with 50-60% of squat 1RM with bands)

Assistance work as per ME day

DE Upper

Speed bench (9 sets of 3 with varying grip, 50-60% of bench 1RM with bands)

Assistance work as per ME day (tri first, then lats, then delts)

Essentially your assistance work is about blasting your weaknesses. So nobody but yourself (and/or anyone competent who watches you train) can tell you what exercises you should be doing.

Louie believes in high volume, but getting there gradually (i.e. if you're used to doing 3-4 work sets, don't go straight in with 20 work sets).

In addition to the above, upper back work is often done later in the day (on workout days), and GPP is almost always done on days off.


----------



## Tall

big said:


> No, no, no!!
> 
> The point of WSB is that there isn't a template spreadsheet. Your current lifts don't matter - aside from the percentages for dynamic days. If you're finding a spreadsheet telling you to do x sets of y with z%, then it isn't WSB.
> 
> Here is WSB in a nutshell...
> 
> ME Lower
> 
> Squat variation up to a 1RM (rotated every week, but almost never a squat... it usually takes 8+ sets to get to the 1RM)
> 
> Lots of assistance work based on your weaknesses (for many people, this will be hip, glute and ham work, sometimes ab work)
> 
> ME Upper
> 
> Bench variation up to 1RM (rotated every week, but almost never bench press)
> 
> Tricep work (usually 3x8-12 - JM press, pushdowns, etc)
> 
> Lat work (as above - usually pulldowns or chest-supported rows)
> 
> Delt work (as above - usually lat raise)
> 
> DE Lower
> 
> Speed box squats (9 sets of 2, done explosively with 50-60% of squat 1RM with bands)
> 
> Assistance work as per ME day
> 
> DE Upper
> 
> Speed bench (9 sets of 3 with varying grip, 50-60% of bench 1RM with bands)
> 
> Assistance work as per ME day (tri first, then lats, then delts)
> 
> Essentially your assistance work is about blasting your weaknesses. So nobody but yourself (and/or anyone competent who watches you train) can tell you what exercises you should be doing.
> 
> Louie believes in high volume, but getting there gradually (i.e. if you're used to doing 3-4 work sets, don't go straight in with 20 work sets).
> 
> In addition to the above, upper back work is often done later in the day (on workout days), and GPP is almost always done on days off.


Hello lovely 

It randonly generated the exercises for you and said what % to be working at on DE days. It didn't say do 3 sets of 12 @ 20kg 

I was just too lazy to type it out myself :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## big

Come on then shorty, lets see what WSB routine you've come up with for yourself


----------



## Tall

Yo Big. Still trying to fathom it all out. Here's what I have so far.

I know I need to learn the Shirts and the Suits, but I don't want to be lifting equipped each week.

Let me know what you think.

*ME Lower*

Week 1

Main Exercise

Suited Squats

- Work up 3rm, then add Squat Suit for heavy doubles and singles

Weakness Focus: 3/4sets 6-8 reps

Good Mornings / Box Squats / Rack Pulls / ATG Squats / Sumo Deads

Leg Curls: 3/4sets 6-8 reps

Lower Back Movement: 3/4sets 6-8 reps

SLDL/GHR/Pullthroughs

Upper Back/Traps: 3/4sets 6-8reps

Face Pulls/Close Grip Rows to Upper Chest/Kelso Shrugs

+ BB Curls

+ Abs

Week2

Main Exercise

Raw exercise, anything but not squats, sets of 3 working upto 1rm

Good Mornings / DL from Platform / DL / Rackpulls / Zercher Squats / Sumo DL

*
ME Upper*

Week 1

Main Exercise

Shirted Bench

- Varying Board Presses, Grip Widths etc

- Working Sets of 2/3 working upto 1rm

Locked Out Holds

Weakness Focus: 3/4 Sets 6-8 reps

I'm weak on the bottom 3rd, so DB Bench, DB Incline Bench, BB Press against Pins in Powerrack etc, Static Holds 4inch off chest

+ Triceps (Dips/Pushdowns/Overhead Cable Extensions/Overhead DB Extensions etc) 3/4 Sets 6-8 reps

+ Vertical Pull (Close Reverse Grip Lat Pulldowns / Pullups etc) 3/4 Sets 6-8 reps

+ Shoulders (BTNP, Seated DB Press, Mili Press etc) 3/4 Sets 6-8 reps

+Abs

Week 2:

As above but Weakness Focus becomes main exercise. After that would be raw board presses.

*DE Lower*

Main Exercise

Speed Box Squats

60% 1rm (increase by 2.5% weekly for 3/4weeks and reset)

6-10 sets or 2 reps.

Change weekly by using Plates/Bands/Chains/Vary Box Height

Speed Deadlifts

4-8 sets or 2 reps, 60% 1rm (increase by 2.5% weekly for 3/4weeks and reset)

Leg Curls: 3 sets 10 reps

Lower Back Movement (Same as ME Lower): 2x15

SLDL/GHR/Pullthroughs

Shrugs: 3x15 (Heavy)

+ BB Curls

+ Abs

*DE Upper*

Main Exercise

Speed Bench, 8x3, 50% 1rm using Bands, Chains, Boards etc. All Explosive Reps.

Triceps

3x15 - Extensions, DB Extensions, JM Press, Skulls, Pushdowns

Shoulders

3x15 - BTNP, Incline Shoulder Press, Mili Press, DB Press

+ Rear Delts, + Side Laterals

Upper Back

3x8-10 - Pulldowns / Chins / BB Rows / DB Rows etc

+ Abs


----------



## big

I think it looks good, and you've got the essence of the program down. Anything I could suggest would just be irritating minor tweaking. I think you will gain nicely on that, in all areas.

I am looking to get into shirted/suited lifting as it happens. Who gave you advice on which shirt and suit to go for as a first one? Or did you do the research yourself... either way, I could do with some help if you can spare some time


----------



## Tall

big said:


> I think it looks good, and you've got the essence of the program down. Anything I could suggest would just be irritating minor tweaking. I think you will gain nicely on that, in all areas.
> 
> I am looking to get into shirted/suited lifting as it happens. Who gave you advice on which shirt and suit to go for as a first one? Or did you do the research yourself... either way, I could do with some help if you can spare some time


Porky Pie (on here) was a great help. JW007, the lads on PLUK and Pullum Sports.co.uk

And then alot of reading.

Need to workout how to make a lego-style 6 board, so it can go from a 2 board to a 6board by just clicking the extra boards on...

I wonder if very strong elastic bands would work??

What size chest are you? What do you weigh in kgs? What are your current and max Bench/Squat/Dead?

I'll help as best I can, but I'm a n00b in terms of equipped lifting


----------



## big

You are a stud, thanks! I'll send you a PM so as not to clutter the board up with my life story


----------



## Tall

Actually tougher than I thought to fathom this out into a 12 week excel template :S


----------



## Ironhorse

Took me ages to get round the westside methods too, its pretty basic though whe you get down to it.

Th &s it looks like your fairly sorted with how things work, your routine looks a lot like mine eccept my routine is all raw based.


----------



## Tall

Ok - uploaded a Westside Template I knocked up, with some numbers in there. Still needs work.

Bench Program.zip


----------



## Tall

Bumping for Con to read the Excel Westside program


----------



## Tall

Bumping for Con.... AGAIN lol


----------



## Gza1

How many days a week do u train? Could you do this typa routine or a wsb one on a

3 day split, like mon wed fri?


----------



## Tall

Gza1 said:


> How many days a week do u train? Could you do this typa routine or a wsb one on a
> 
> 3 day split, like mon wed fri?


I train 4 weeks per week.

Have a look at this: http://www.enhancedfp.com/training/powerlifting/new-look-3-days-week-jim-wendler

A 4 day split doesn't all have to be done in the same calendar week you know :thumb:

Other options would be to combine DE Lower and Upper into a single DE/RE day


----------



## Scrappy

Yeah i see what you mean, can i ask what DE stands for? Im not sure of the abriviations, isnt ME upper max effort upper? What made you change to wsb? Have your big lifts improved, from the assistance work?


----------



## Tall

Scrappy said:


> Yeah i see what you mean, can i ask what DE stands for? Im not sure of the abriviations, isnt ME upper max effort upper? What made you change to wsb? Have your big lifts improved, from the assistance work?


DE = Dynamic Effort

RE = Repetative Effort

DL 1rm 'officially' hasn't improved. I failed 240kg the other week - got it 8" off floor and then failed.

I did 180/185? x 10 for speed on a light day which felt very very light and very fast so thats a major improvement.

Squat is upto 210kgx2 from 170x3 - but thats was using briefs/bands/wraps, i've not tested raw above 180kg so squat is up.

Bench - thats a very weak lift for me anyway. Previous 1rm was 110kg, I don't know what it is as I haven't trainined raw flat bench yet but I normally workup to 100kg/110kg raw which feels lightish before moving to shirted bench/board presses/reverse band bench, which were 140/160/140 respectively.

So yes all numbers are up in one way or another in a very short period of time. I only train movements in order to get stronger at SQ/BP/DL which will be part of the reason my lifts have gone up.

Oh and Hammer Strength pulldowns are now upto 180kgx4.5 PMSL :thumb:


----------



## big

TH&S said:


> I train 4 weeks per week.


No wonder you're doing so well if you get 4 weeks worth of training in every week


----------



## ba baracuss

big said:


> No wonder you're doing so well if you get 4 weeks worth of training in every week


I think Blue should be alerted to this scandalous cheating with regards to their comp'


----------



## Slamdog

i thought I had one but all i have is the chad waterbury workouts spreadsheets. your welcome to them if you want them.


----------



## Tall

Slamdog said:


> i thought I had one but all i have is the chad waterbury workouts spreadsheets. your welcome to them if you want them.


I'm sorted now thanks Slam - think I've pretty much got the hang of it (ish?!?)


----------

